# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  La Pharma Real or Fake?

## X-BODY

Hi
I bought a La Pharma from my source. I did check authenticity code and all vials look "vaild" but i want to ask you too guys. What do you think???

NOTE: Ignore the word "OK  :Smilie:  " on the boxes. i did it while checking.

----------

